# Panic..



## Titan1

Okay.. So I am posting here because this is where I hang out...LOL!
I am now just beginning to panic.. what the crap did I do???
I hope I am not too old to start this puppy out right. It's been just long enough that I have forgotten what Titan was like as a baby.( I may have just blocked it..(you know supressed memories)...shudders)....
WHAT HAVE I GOTTEN INTO?
I am going to need your help during these 1st few months..I just started the "Honey Do" list of puppy proofing my fenced in front yard...We put this up because I was never going to have another puppy without it...I froze my tail off many a night waiting for him to potty while he had to check out every blowing leaf....ect...
I WAS doing okay until I started reading in the puppy forum.. I am now not allowing myself to read those threads.....ever.....again......
breathe in breathe out...


----------



## BayBeams

LOL...You, definitely, need to avoid the puppy section...I repeat avoid the puppy section!!!
You will be a GREAT Mom. Stick with the gang here and you will get lots of good (and probably not so good) advice to guide you through.
I look forward to reading about fun times.
Are you getting a male or female?


----------



## AmberSunrise

You'll be fine  I can barely remember how bad my King was and he was the one who got me involved in obedience; we actually got kicked oupt of a few obedience schools LOL but somehow, since I got through his puppyhood, I haven't had such bad puppyhood days. I know what to expect and how to keep pups active, body and mind. 

You know this so well you can fully enjoy puppyhood- puppies!! Besides, Titan will be there to teach the pup many life lessons


----------



## Loisiana

I think you should go back and look up every thread I made when Flip was under a year old. Welcome back to puppyhood!:roflmao:


----------



## coffenut

Titan1 said:


> Okay.. So I am posting here because this is where I hang out...LOL!
> I am now just beginning to panic.. what the crap did I do???
> I hope I am not too old to start this puppy out right. It's been just long enough that I have forgotten what Titan was like as a baby.( I may have just blocked it..(you know supressed memories)...shudders)....
> WHAT HAVE I GOTTEN INTO?
> I am going to need your help during these 1st few months..I just started the "Honey Do" list of puppy proofing my fenced in front yard...We put this up because I was never going to have another puppy without it...I froze my tail off many a night waiting for him to potty while he had to check out every blowing leaf....ect...
> I WAS doing okay until I started reading in the puppy forum.. I am now not allowing myself to read those threads.....ever.....again......
> breathe in breathe out...



OK ... I COMPLETELY UNDERSTAND where you are coming from!!! COMPLETELY!!! I had completely forgotten what Mazlon was like as a puppy ... and I was 12 years younger. I think I did a pretty good job with Mazlon but now I feel like a complete incompetent idiot. At least you have a fence!  I even started a blog to track our journey together. 

I do have to say that Káva has been a godsend ... I was in the depths of a severe depression with my ongoing unemployment and then especially after Mazlon died. My friends and family were so worried that they raised the money to buy me this puppy. It's amazing how I wake up every morning now with a smile and an eagerness to face the day. My cats, on the other hand, are not quite as enamored.

So let's stumble along together ....


----------



## Jige

Oh wow I didnt know you were getting a puppy!!! How exciting. Puppy hood is a cake walk you will do just fine. Look at how well Titan turned out you know you will do a great job. So are you getting a boy or girl? Do you have a name picked out? I want some details cause obviously I missed a post here or there about this.


----------



## Titan1

BayBeams said:


> LOL...You, definitely, need to avoid the puppy section...I repeat avoid the puppy section!!!
> You will be a GREAT Mom. Stick with the gang here and you will get lots of good (and probably not so good) advice to guide you through.
> I look forward to reading about fun times.
> Are you getting a male or female?


I have a very special order for the "perfect" red little boy!


----------



## Titan1

Loisiana said:


> I think you should go back and look up every thread I made when Flip was under a year old. Welcome back to puppyhood!:roflmao:


As long as you have all that practice... he is coming your way...ROFL


----------



## Titan1

General V said:


> Oh wow I didnt know you were getting a puppy!!! How exciting. Puppy hood is a cake walk you will do just fine. Look at how well Titan turned out you know you will do a great job. So are you getting a boy or girl? Do you have a name picked out? I want some details cause obviously I missed a post here or there about this.


I posted in the Breeder/puppy section for help with names. Under new puppy.. then I started reading posts and got totally wigged out..
So I am back to the folks who know their stuff!
But I am not reading any of Jodie's threads....uhuh...no way..
I am ordering the "good" puppy.... not the puppy from down under....(Flip.. grandma still loves you)
Sunrise...thank you again for going over on Thursday for puppy pictures... I can not tell you how this week is dragging.....lol!
Top of my list for names.....Midas, Legend, Rocket,Epic...and a few others..


----------



## Titan1

Here is a fuzzy dark picture of the boys....


----------



## DNL2448

You will do fine! I love that you are getting a puppy....Finally! I would love for you to start a puppy journal in this section so we can follow little Midas, Legend, Rocket,Epic...'s adventures in life!


----------



## Jige

I love the name Epic....that is a cool name. I like all those you listed but wow Epic is awesome.


----------



## mooselips

Yikes, I'm right with you here, with Bridget just being 3 months....
AND I read the puppy forum too! EGADS!

Whatever you do, DON"T go to the teen section.......I was hoping for some HOPE but it seems they're still crazy little zoomers at that age too!

But, I have to admit, I'm enjoying every minute of puppydom.


----------



## Jige

I missed all that BaWaaJige was the best pup I have ever had. Really no zoomies, no chewing things he shouldnt. His re-call has always been pretty good. He rides in the car perfect. He learned kennel up in a few days. He asks to go outside he did that from the start. 

i want a bad puppy!!! lol


----------



## Loisiana

General V said:


> I missed all that BaWaaJige was the best pup I have ever had. Really no zoomies, no chewing things he shouldnt. His re-call has always been pretty good. He rides in the car perfect. He learned kennel up in a few days. He asks to go outside he did that from the start.
> 
> i want a bad puppy!!! lol


:doh:

When you get him, you can name him KennelNames's Knotty Boy "Knots"


----------



## MarieP

'Yay!!! So excited for you! I hadn't had a puppy for 12 years, and it was definitely a little bit rough starting out. I forgot about all the times they are so cute, but you still want to shake the devil out of them! At first, I slept when he slept. But then he stopped sleeping so much... ugh! Exercise, exercise, exercise!!! And crate train  

You'll be fine! Enjoy it, even if he's a crazy redhead!


----------



## hotel4dogs

you will do just fine. In fact, you will do great


----------



## ashleylp

If you like the name epic have you considered spelling it Epoch? Pronounced the same... epoch means "a period of time defined by distinct characteristics." ex. Puppyhood will be a period of epoch fun!


----------



## Claire's Friend

It had been 12 years since I had a young dog and 27 since I had a puppy. But my last 3 were field bred (This doesn't help you, I know) and Jordan is an out cross from confirmation lines. She has an "off" button or I might be in trouble. Her puppy hood has been wonderful, loved every moment of it. So much so that I am on waiting lists for a little red girl !: You have another well trained dog to help out, so I really think you will do great. I think with puppies to get out what you put in and it does really make a difference when they come from really good lines. Can wait to read more of your posts and see lots of pictures.


----------



## 2golddogs

Cooper is our first puppy we have trained with a fenced in yard. I too remember those awful freezing nights waiting for my puppy to do its business. The puppy proof fence is a godsend. You will do great and Titan will be a great role model.


----------



## coppers-mom

I don't know nothing about birthing no babies or raising no puppies but.............

:heartbeat


----------



## Stretchdrive

You Goof!! Too OLD?! LOL!

Naughty puppies are the best!! My well behavied puppy is now a great pet, but though he was steady, he was not a very good perfromance dog, now my girl that destroyed our deck among other things, she is a blast!!

I like the name Rocket, but prefer it as "Rock It", as in rock n roll baby:headbang2

Midas is really cute as well!


----------



## sammydog

I am so excited for you! This is also the place to post!! Otherwise we would miss! I would love to see a training journal as well!! I think he will be the perfect red lil boy!


----------



## Shalva

Puppyhood is wayyyyy overrated they are cute but that is what keeps them alive to adulthood you will do great. Just don't be to hard on yourself


----------



## Augie's Mom

Congrats on getting a new puppy!

Your choice of names is great, can't wait to hear all about the little guy.

You will be fabulous, can't wait to hear your puppy training secrets. You know your puppy posts will be a rough draft for your new performance puppy raising book.


----------



## Titan1

OMG.... today is picture day! That was my 1st thought this morning when I woke up! Thank you again Sunrise, I can't tell you how much I appreciate it ...


----------



## wakemup

You will do great! And what a lucky pup to have a big brother like Titan to emulate!


----------



## Loisiana

I clearly remember when Titan had his litter that you said if you did keep one it would have to be a particularly naughty one. I have not heard you say that this time around ROFL


----------



## Titan1

Sharon is a wonderful lady and went during her lunch today to take pictures for me!:smooch:
Now it is eenie meanie ....LOL!


----------



## DNL2448

Precious!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Grins - it was a pleasure! Okay, must share my very favorite shots from today - it is not of Michelle's picks (although there is a red boy behind the first one). These pups are a few days older - I am totally positive red boys will be playing in the water within days too


----------



## MarieP

I like number 1!!!! Very cute!


----------



## Jige

Both are adorable. What are plans for this pup Michelle? Hunt maybe


----------



## Augie's Mom

OMG, too cute!!! Take two they're small.


----------



## Stretchdrive

Very cute pics!


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh my, made my day! Just too, too cute!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom

Adorable! Second dog in a two family home is much easier than the first was. Casey was a HUGE mischief as a puppy...had to be watched constantly, and then some! Samson was so much easier...he just tagged along and played with big brother when we needed a break. The puppy stage passes so quickly...I quite miss it!


----------



## Aislinn

They are sooo cute! Can't wait to watch yours growing up!


----------



## wakemup

A good way to calm your nerves would be to buy more things for the puppy...........


----------



## Titan1

Wonder what the puppies are up to with this nice weather...


----------



## AmberSunrise

Probably outside enjoying their play scape  58 degrees right now!


----------



## Loisiana

Probably climbing on their rocking chair!


----------



## DNL2448

Probably getting together plotting and making a plan how they can give their new people gray hair.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Maybe even amusing everyone watching by continually splashing in their water bowls and getting the water all dirty  Refill water and have them spalshing in it as it hits the bowl


----------



## Loisiana

Hanging out with the same role models Flip was raised with, learning how to be a "good" boy. :


----------



## nolefan

Casey and Samson's Mom said:


> Adorable! Second dog in a two family home is much easier than the first was. Casey was a HUGE mischief as a puppy...had to be watched constantly, and then some! Samson was so much easier...he just tagged along and played with big brother when we needed a break. The puppy stage passes so quickly...I quite miss it!


Now thats the kind of sunshine I like to hear. I've only ever had one at a time, so this adding a puppy commentary is something I read with great interest!


----------



## Titan1

Had a update today that the puppies were all outside playing.. Sounds like the heat wears them out and then there is a puppy pile in the nearest shady area...I was also informed that their son is home from college and tried to see if this litter like to howl like the last litter from Chloe.....they do ......uh-oh...rofl!


----------



## AmberSunrise

The weather here has been great!! They are probably having plenty of outside time 
Have you received any more pictures?


----------



## Titan1

Sunrise said:


> The weather here has been great!! They are probably having plenty of outside time
> Have you received any more pictures?


Nope not a single one..:bawling::bawling::bawling:


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Oh, such cute puppies. Don't know how "old " you are but age sometimes gives us the advantage of looking at life from a different perspective and enjoying the moment. Puppies grow up way to fast.


----------



## Titan1

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Oh, such cute puppies. Don't know how "old " you are but age sometimes gives us the advantage of looking at life from a different perspective and enjoying the moment. Puppies grow up way to fast.


Unfortunately I am old enough and not old enough...lol!
Old enough to appreciate what you are saying
Not old enough to be retired to really enjoy the no sleep part and work full time..lol!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Are you coming in for April Fools Day ? I heard there is a puppy party going on here in CT


----------



## Loisiana

Sunrise said:


> Are you coming in for April Fools Day ? I heard there is a puppy party going on here in CT


Hey I'll be on spring break then...


----------



## Stretchdrive

Sunrise said:


> Are you coming in for April Fools Day ? I heard there is a puppy party going on here in CT


 
Michelle, I think you should!! You would have a blast!!


----------



## Titan1

Sunrise said:


> Are you coming in for April Fools Day ? I heard there is a puppy party going on here in CT


I just can't swing it.. I would love to but with taxes and new puppy....UGH.. Barb says not to worry with just two boys and Claire and I wanting entirely different things.... it will easy to pick puppies for us..I hear it is great fun..Are you going?


----------



## Titan1

Stretchdrive said:


> Michelle, I think you should!! You would have a blast!!


Flight is anywhere from $600.00 and up and that does not include the fee to bring the puppy back on the plane.. let me tell you I have tried to work the numbers a million different ways and would love love love it.. but I need to also be realistic. I need to pay for this puppy and his flight back home... that will take all my stash..and then some..


----------



## Loisiana

I wish I could remember who all was at the puppy party for Flip's litter....I know Barb, Lisa, and Kathy Eddy were there, don't know who else. I remember we had sandwiches on rolls, fruit, and I think cheesecake for lunch (yeah of course I remember the food)


----------



## Titan1

Loisiana said:


> I wish I could remember who all was at the puppy party for Flip's litter....I know Barb, Lisa, and Kathy Eddy were there, don't know who else. I remember we had sandwiches on rolls, fruit, and I think cheesecake for lunch (yeah of course I remember the food)


Well Ms I am on spring break.... you should fly up and go to the party..take tons of pictures and video and get a flight that on the way back passes though MN, WI,IL....... I will meet you at the airport and pick him up..and you can visit your sister...lol!

And you can rub it in forever that you went to my puppy party and I didn't.. and I would be extremely jealous of that forever....lol


----------



## Loisiana

Titan1 said:


> .and you can visit your sister...lol!
> l


Is it bad that at first I had no idea what you were talking about?:uhoh: I was trying to figure out when you got a daughter ROFL


----------



## AmberSunrise

Think so. So far my calendar is open for the 1st  I have never been to a complete party before since I work and run up on my lunch break - this one is actually at a different place since a friend of Barb's wants to see these litters !!

Remind me and I'll try to take video for you ... 



Titan1 said:


> I just can't swing it.. I would love to but with taxes and new puppy....UGH.. Barb says not to worry with just two boys and Claire and I wanting entirely different things.... it will easy to pick puppies for us..I hear it is great fun..Are you going?


----------



## Titan1

Sunrise said:


> Think so. So far my calendar is open for the 1st  I have never been to a complete party before since I work and run up on my lunch break - this one is actually at a different place since a friend of Barb's wants to see these litters !!
> 
> Remind me and I'll try to take video for you ...


OMG... that would be wonderful! I would be eternally grateful...(I have been saying that alot to you lately). it sounds like grand fun.. Have you been back to visit lately? I am wondering how they are growing.. I bet they are pretty big now and are lots of fun to watch..


----------



## AmberSunrise

No, I have not been up there lately - otherwsie you'd have new pictures 




Titan1 said:


> OMG... that would be wonderful! I would be eternally grateful...(I have been saying that alot to you lately). it sounds like grand fun.. Have you been back to visit lately? I am wondering how they are growing.. I bet they are pretty big now and are lots of fun to watch..


----------



## Loisiana

My sister is flying out of the Hartford airport on Tuesday. Talk Barb into parting with him a little early and you can come down here to pick him up and let Pat and I see him


----------



## Titan1

Loisiana said:


> My sister is flying out of the Hartford airport on Tuesday. Talk Barb into parting with him a little early and you can come down here to pick him up and let Pat and I see him


Ugh... why could she not wait 1 more week.. silly girl.. that might have worked...


----------



## Titan1

I keep looking back at the pictures and it looks like the lighter boy has no neck or a hunched up..rofl.. I am sure it is just the picture angle.. Sharon please tell me they both have nice necks???


----------



## AmberSunrise

LOL - their necks are fine!! They are not hunch backs!! They are perfect!!

Well, they have a little less fur than they had a week ago since that was the least traumatic way to get a blood draw (the vet could see the veins and not have to feel them through all the puppy fluff) for the PRA test, but they are perfect!! Fluffy little bundles of cute 

And most likely all ready becoming fluffy little bundles of mischief  



Titan1 said:


> I keep looking back at the pictures and it looks like the lighter boy has no neck or a hunched up..rofl.. I am sure it is just the picture angle.. Sharon please tell me they both have nice necks???


----------



## Titan1

Sunrise said:


> LOL - their necks are fine!! They are not hunch backs!! They are perfect!!
> 
> Well, they have a little less fur than they had a week ago since that was the least traumatic way to get a blood draw (the vet could see the veins and not have to feel them through all the puppy fluff) for the PRA test, but they are perfect!! Fluffy little bundles of cute
> 
> And most likely all ready becoming fluffy little bundles of mischief


Phew... now I can sleep again at night..rofl


----------



## Stretchdrive

Gosh, i sure hope they send pics again soon!


----------



## Titan1

Stretchdrive said:


> Gosh, i sure hope they send pics again soon!


Susan, from what I understand Barb's son takes all the pictures and he is away at college.


----------



## Loisiana

Count yourself lucky...when I was waiting on Flip I got no pictures, I knew nobody up there, and I knew absolutely nothing about either parent other than what was on K9data. I was going on complete blind faith!


----------



## AmberSunrise

dum-de-dum-dum (hear the music ?? ) .... the countdown starts .. not even 2 weeks worth of sleeps left...

It is so beautiful here in CT I am sure the pups will have plenty of outdoor socialization


----------



## Titan1

Barb says they are outside a lot and they are having a lot of fun!


----------



## Ljilly28

I wonder what Titan will make of this little fireball/fluffball?


----------



## Titan1

Ljilly28 said:


> I wonder what Titan will make of this little fireball/fluffball?


Titan had a blast playing with the puppies from his litter. He truly is a gentle soul and a party boy. Once he figures out he has a playmate they will be the best of friends.. I think he still misses Cash and will welcome it.
But I am sure the puppy will get a thorough exam 1st....after Titan gets over the I have to sniff every inch of you... he is good to go.!


----------



## Ljilly28

Although I still vote for "Legend" as the name, the title of this thread is amusing( only bc you raised and trained one of the best obedience dogs in the whole country!). Maybe you should name the little guy "Panic".


----------



## Titan1

Ljilly28 said:


> Although I still vote for "Legend" as the name, the title of this thread is amusing( only bc you raised and trained one of the best obedience dogs in the whole country!). Maybe you should name the little guy "Panic".


But was it a fluke and almost 8 years later can I still do everything I did with Titan as a baby? Do I remember even half of it? 

But no matter what else.. he will be loved the rest of his life...


----------



## AmberSunrise

So,,,,any news 

I don't think its Titan and you are a 'fluke' and you'll do just great with a new puppy.



Titan1 said:


> But was it a fluke and almost 8 years later can I still do everything I did with Titan as a baby? Do I remember even half of it?
> 
> But no matter what else.. he will be loved the rest of his life...


----------



## Titan1

OMG... I totally forgot to post over here... drum roll...........after the much anticipated puppy test .. Red is coming home to MN.. otherwise known as Midas..
or to his friends.. Mighty Mouse... because he is flying home to MN...Oh and in the puppy test.... he was heeling already..rofl! I loved it and it was in heel position..


----------



## hawtee

That is so awesome, you are going to have a ball.


----------



## nolefan

Congratulations!! Where can I find the photos!!!!?????


----------



## cgriffin

Congratulations on getting your new furbundle soon. Don't worry too much, you will do just fine. When I got Toby at 7.5 weeks, I had not raised a pup in 13 years. My previous golden had died at about 12.5 years and three months later I adopted a 10 month old killshelter rescue, who was housebroken and pretty easily trained and adaptable. 
The first couple of weeks were the most challenging with the new pup, but it all came back to me. Enjoy your new pup!


----------



## Karen519

*Congrats*

Congrats!!! When will Mighty Mouse be home with you??
I know what you mean about thinking you've forgotten how to raise a puppy/young dog!!
When we got our Snobear, at 8 weeks old and then our Smooch, at 16 mos. old and Snobear was 5 mos. then, I was overwhelmed for a few days.
We had had Gizmo and Munchkin, who were bot around 11 years old when they went to the Rainbow Bridge, so it had been a LONG TIME for us!!
Once someone reminded me they were just "puppies and playing," and they weren't going to kill one another, I was fine!1


----------



## Titan1

Okay.. here is the picture I have to hold me over.. Sunrise was nice enough to run over during her lunch to snap a few pictures to hold me over until I get him this week. He is the one right up front and they are a little muddy so no there is no weird line on his black little nose... Sunrise will have to tell the story of her time with Red and the pictures.. she tells a very funny story...


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh, you mean the one where I attempted to take individual shots so I reached in to get Red Boy out of the XPen/play area, and he hit the ground running ???? LOL So there is a mountain there and he was heading towards it - I caught him up quickly and thought better safe then sorry at that point and decided group pictures were just the ticket!!

Then Barb told me it would have been perfectly fine - he wouldn't have gone far  She was having to get her car while I was up there.


----------



## quilter

Me here from the puppy forum! Just this morning I was thinking we ought to change our puppy's name to "Weasel". He'll be wandering around all calm like, then flash! He grabs the mail from the table. Weasel!

At least spring is on the way. Nothing like housetraining a puppy in Seattle in winter. 38, raining, and 10pm. And we are outside. 

As I tell my friends, a ton of work but one of the best decisions I ever made.


----------



## nolefan

Oh he is going to be such a beautiful color!! You're so lucky to have a buddy like Sunrise be so kind.... a photo like that is a prize! Can't wait to see the ones that start rolling in next week...


----------



## nolefan

quilter said:


> Me here from the puppy forum! Just this morning I was thinking we ought to change our puppy's name to "Weasel". He'll be wandering around all calm like, then flash! He grabs the mail from the table. Weasel!
> 
> At least spring is on the way. Nothing like housetraining a puppy in Seattle in winter. 38, raining, and 10pm. And we are outside.
> 
> As I tell my friends, a ton of work but one of the best decisions I ever made.


Weasel makes me laugh 

So, when does spring arrive in Minnesota?? July?


----------



## Titan1

nolefan said:


> Weasel makes me laugh
> 
> So, when does spring arrive in Minnesota?? July?


Actually it is wonderful right now... it has been in the 60's and 70's..
we have been lucky this year!


----------



## Loisiana

I'm so excited you'd think I was the one getting a puppy, but I don't even live in the same part of the country!


----------



## JDandBigAm

I look forward to some YouTube's of you and your beautiful pup. You can start a puppy training video for us on the forum using your new little genius! Please!!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Titan1 said:


> OMG... Oh and in the puppy test.... he was heeling already..rofl! I loved it and it was in heel position..


Wow telepathic dog training; you are good! And you are worried????:doh:


----------



## BayBeams

I am so excited for you. Watch out Titan...watch out puppy, you have big shoes to fill.
Have FUN!!


----------

